# new way to gig



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

eatin my lunch at my desk with animal planet on tv in the background. i notice they are showing eagles or hawks divebombing the water and gettin fish off the bottom. then i notice them fish is flounder!!! didnt have the sound on and it just changed scenes so i dont know where. now, if i can only train my macaw to gig like that for me!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Them birds dont fly at night:doh. Just kidding:toast


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes Macaw,s are excellent divers and catch lots of fish in the Amazon. They are very smart, all you have to do is train him. You can start by holding his head under water in a bucket. He will get the idea. Put a piece of flounder belly in the bucket so that his aulfactory nerves smell the fish. This will trigger its twitch muscles and he will instinctivly dive for the fish. You may have to do this several times, but man does it work.Good luck.


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

where do they sell macaws?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

""<<all you have to do is train him. You can start by holding his head under water in a bucket. He will get the idea. Put a piece of flounder belly in the bucket so that his aulfactory nerves smell the fish. This will trigger its twitch muscles and he will instinctivly dive for the fish.>>""

.......and don't forgetto get hima helmet, redcape and a 14' gig while at it.....


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

That would be pretty cool if you could train your bird to do that...and thats pretty funny about the red kape!!! LOL


----------

